# Surrey Reptile Club Bredding Expo!



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

*It's here! The date has been decided!* 


On the 22 May 2011 Surrey Reptile Club will be holding their first ever Breeders Expo! 

It will be open to the public from 10am - 4pm! Surrey Pet Supplies retail store will be open for this very special occasion!

*Sellers:*

* Setup from 8:30am
* *£5 Per Table*
* You will need to supply your own table (*2mx1m Max*)
* Those wanting 2 tables please consider corner areas
* A total of 45 tables are available
* Tables will need to be reserved in advance, payment will be required
* You may only sell livestock

*Visitors:*

* *FREE entry*​* Entrance from 10am
* Storage area for bought reptiles​
This event will be located at our retail shop Hersham, Surrey. KT12 3PU and will be upstairs.

*Please Note: *_There are limited number of electrical points available however the room is very warm. For those that need electrical points, please contact us directly on 01932 221 996 for best locations._​

Our retail shop will be open on this day with special deals on selected products​


For more information and to book tables please follow the link below:
Surrey Reptile Club Breeding Expo


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Please delete this thread - spelling mistake! Replacement thread already posted

thank you!!!


----------



## Khanidge (Jul 25, 2008)

Please read this link.......

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ings/523188-shows-expos-law-fbh-position.html


Kindest regards Deano.....


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Khanidge said:


> Please read this link.......
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ings/523188-shows-expos-law-fbh-position.html
> 
> ...


 
Hi

Have now removed the details

Thank you


----------



## dougal (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi did this event get canceled?I turned un at 1030 this morning to find the place locked up?Oh well at least it was not a totally wasted trip as afterwards we went to tc reptiles and bought a pair of fire skinks


----------

